
Woah, Scrybe! - A new kind of online organiser. - gaborcselle
http://marcusfoster.com/blog/2006/10/09/woah-scrybe/
======
starklysnarky
it's interesting how a simple set of features can make the product seem wholly
different, new, and interesting. that, and the use of 'revolutionary' and
'incredible' everywhere. =)

